# calcular el metrado para el proyecto de carreteras



## tatoop

Como se dice *Metrado* en Inglés. Metrado es una palabra usada en la Ingeniería Civil.

Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Snoop Puss

He buscado en Google. Por lo que veo, significa "estimate" o "estimating" - calcular o presupostar. ¿Eso parece posible en el contexto de tu documento?


----------



## tatoop

Hola el contexto es mas o menos asi:

Se debe calcular el metrado para el proyecto de carreteras así como el costo y presupuesto.

Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Snoop Puss

Lamento preguntar - es que soy inglesa. ¿Qué entiendes tú por "metrado" en español?


----------



## hopefully

tatoop said:
			
		

> Como se dice *Metrado* en Inglés. Metrado es una palabra usada en la Ingeniería Civil.
> 
> Gracias por la ayuda


 
Hola, 
Pienso que te refieres al metraje =  length

Espero te ayude.


----------



## tatoop

Hola de Nuevo:

No estoy seguro si la traduccion seria length. Este es el significado de Metrado a menos que alguien me corrija.

Metrado: Actividad cuya cantidad de trabajo, la cual es desarrollado en cada etapa constructiva del proceso del proyecto, es determinada espacialmente. Esto quiere decir, mas o menos, que se trata de identificar todos los materiales, insumos, etc. de cada proceso en un proyecto de construccion para poder cuantificar y estimar (cantidad necesaria y costos) los materiales, etc. que se necesitaran y el presupuesto del proyecto. Metrado es comunmente usado en la Ingenieria Civil, ahora lo que nose es si es una Jerga de la Ingenieria Civil Peruana.

Bueno, gracias por el apoyo

Ricardo


----------



## Snoop Puss

Pues me parece que la respuesta está aquí: "cuantificar y estimar". El otro día, encontré en la Web "metrado de cargas", si me acuerdo bien. Al lado era la traducción: load estimate. Es más que medir la longitud de algo. Me parece que "estimate" sería suficiente, a menos que alguien más no tenga mejor opción (por cierto, ¿esta frase es correcta?).


----------



## Marinero

otra vez, soy de acuerdo de Snoop.
 
Soy ingeniero, y “the estimate” (noun) se basa en el total de todo implicado en el proyecto - material, trabajo, etc..
 
In America, we perform a “take off” from the set of plans, listing every component and assigning the cost based on the material and the cost to install it. This is the *estimate, *the estimate is used to prepare the proposal...


----------



## Snoop Puss

"Take off" - a useful term I've not come across before. Thanks.


----------



## cardel2

I've just become a member, and I think i have some relevant information on this matter.
I guess the right English translation for the word "metrado" is "quantity", so when we talk about "los metrados" in Civil Engineering we actually mean "the quantities" in either a material or equipment "take off".


----------



## mengel53

It could possibly mean "the quantities" measured in meters?


----------



## cotearbe

Metrado is referent to squared o cubed meters, depends what you are measuring. 
It's true, it's very vague, but still that's what we use it for.
Lets say you wanna know how much wood you nead for a wooden floor finish... how many squared meters. The same for mayolicas.

But lets say you are building a concrete wall and you want to take that measurement... it's not taken in squared meters, its taken in cube meters.

Its a general word. but in civil construccion one must know what is meant when using it depending on the subject.

have a nice day everyone


----------



## maryccv

Metrado: bill of materials, quantity take-off
No sé cual vaya mejor pero en construcción de proyectos he escuchado estas dos palabras.
Espero haber ayudado. 
Yo uso este diccionario para minería: 

http://www.infomine.com/Dictionary/HardRockMiners/spanish/welcome.aspx?letter=M


----------



## Venaman

Yo por metrado en este caso entendería la longitud o medida. Creo que length podría usarse pero no sé si sería la mejor. Realmente mi ingles no es todo lo bueno que me gustaría por eso desconozco una palabra mejor. Estamos hablando del metrado de una carretera, para calcular el coste de la misma, por eso en este contexto yo entiendo que hablamos de la longitud. Realmente no solo de la longitud, sino también de su anchura es decir, de los metros cuadrados de carretera que hay que construir.
Sí en tu contexto

"Se debe calcular el metrado para el proyecto de carreteras así como el costo y presupuesto."

Cambiamos metrado por longitud o por medida ¿crees que el significado varía?

"Se debe calcular la medida/longitud para el proyecto de carreteras así como el costo y presupuesto."

De todas maneras, también digo que la palabra metrado no me es nada familiar ni conocida, y soy ingeniero industrial en electrónica, mi esposa que es oriunda de Tumbes me ha tenido que ayudar. ¿Podrías poner o proponer un sinonimo de metrado?



Snoop Puss said:


> Pues me parece que la respuesta está aquí: "cuantificar y estimar". El otro día, encontré en la Web "metrado de cargas", si me acuerdo bien. Al lado era la traducción: load estimate. Es más que medir la longitud de algo. Me parece que "estimate" sería suficiente, a menos que alguien más no tenga mejor opción (por cierto, ¿esta frase es correcta?).



"Pues me parece que la respuesta está aquí: "cuantificar y estimar". El otro día, encontré en la Web "metrado de cargas", sino recuerdo mal. Al lado estaba la traducción: load estimate. Es algo más que medir la longitud. Me parece que "estimate" sería correcta, a menos que alguien tenga una mejor opción" (así estaría mejor)


----------



## Lingus

I've always used the term "Quantity Estimate" for "Metrado"

Such estimates may be termed as: Specific, General or Referential

Years late I know but hope it helps with future enquiries


----------



## voltape

Yo trabaje varios años en la firma inglesa George Wimpey y el termino que usabamos era siempre "Bill of Quantities", para "metrados" y el profesional encargado de ello era el "Quantity Surveyor"  (posiblemente en el Peru sea Ingeniero Metrador; en Gran Bretaña, Italia, etc. no es un Ingeniero, el  Quantity Surveyor es un profesional tanto o mas importante que el ingeniero.


----------



## Jorge Gonza

voltape said:


> Yo trabaje varios años en la firma inglesa George Wimpey y el termino que usabamos era siempre "Bill of Quantities", para "metrados" y el profesional encargado de ello era el "Quantity Surveyor"  (posiblemente en el Peru sea Ingeniero Metrador; en Gran Bretaña, Italia, etc. no es un Ingeniero, el  Quantity Surveyor es un profesional tanto o mas importante que el ingeniero.



That's precisely what I was about to say. 
I think you're right.


----------



## Afernandezl

Guys, bringing some clarity to the question:
-Quantities recall on measurement, the quantities and estimates are looking for meters of track/asphalt or any other unit used per contract to pay subcontractors.
-At your question "metrar via" is a term used by Land Surveyors and Geomatics Engineers like myself to make an exercise of stake out the rail once in place. 
To prepare the rail for as-built conditions, or rework the alignment for geometric compliance, we first need to chalk or mark the chainage over the rail. After that we level the rail to take elevations or heights, this helps to align both rails vertically. The closest term I can think of is to "stake out" or " to "set out" or more commonly used "layout" the rail.

No existe como tal un termino especifico como metrado de via en ingles, usado en leguaje ferroviario en ingles. Se que en Great Britain tienen una terminologia ferroviaria distinta, pero en Canada donde trabajo, estas son las unicas expresiones cercanas que he encontrado. 
Cheers


----------



## Pablo75

tatoop said:


> Se debe calcular el metrado para el proyecto de carreteras así como el costo y presupuesto.


Esta frase define la consulta del OP. 

"Metrado" (PER) tiene el significado de "Cómputo métrico" (ARG, PAR, VEN, otros países) o "Mediciones" (ESP). Es la tarea de cuantificar físicamente una obra, tradicionalmente con base en los planos. No necesariamente se refiere a longitudes (metros), puede tratarse de superficies (m2, Ha), volúmenes (m3), masas (kg, tn), unidades, etc. 

En cuanto a la traducción, me inclino por las siguientes:

"Metrado" (PER) / "Cómputo métrico" (ARG) / "Mediciones" (ESP)

UK: 
lo indicado en #16 


voltape said:


> "Bill of Quantities", para "metrados" y el profesional encargado de ello era el "Quantity Surveyor"


También "Quantity surveying"

US: 
"Quantity takeoff" (QTO)

Ver:
medición y cómputo métrico de edificios de propiedad horizontal
cómputo metrico
What is Quantity Takeoff? | Quantity Takeoff Explained

En esta última referencia indica:

_Quantity takeoffs in construction have many other names, including:_

_Estimating takeoffs_
_Construction takeoffs_
_Earthwork takeoffs_
_Material takeoffs_
_Material estimating_
_Material counts_
_Quantity surveying_


----------

